# Sorted: Old Nokia Handset



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Mar 2015)

My husband has left his old very basic mobile phone in his suit jacket on a train... so far customer services have not located the suit jacket, but we know that the phone, one that can not be locked with a pin, has not been used...

So, due to financial issues and the cost of having to replace is suit jacket, I was wondering if anyone had an old Nokia handset lying around that they no longer required? Needless to say we have several of the chargers... I'm pretty certain it was a Nokia 3310 or 3410 model... that sort of thing.

Does not have to be fancy - the one he had was an old monochrome display which is all we need.
And yes, I will try eBay but I thought I would try here first.

Happy to consider anything (non Nokia) if it comes with a charger...

Many thanks
SNSSO


----------



## Turbo Rider (3 Mar 2015)

Ouch, never a good habit...I tend to leave mine in my back pocket when I wash my lycra on a Friday...Teso sell SIM free phones...cheapest is the Samsung E1200 at £15. Had that before and it was great but ended up being cleaned so went for a Nokia 106 after that, at £19. The Nokia has a few more features but the Samsung is lighter. Hope that helps


----------



## Ganymede (3 Mar 2015)

Turbo Rider said:


> Ouch, never a good habit...I tend to leave mine in my back pocket when I wash my lycra on a Friday...Teso sell SIM free phones...cheapest is the Samsung E1200 at £15. Had that before and it was great but ended up being cleaned so went for a Nokia 106 after that, at £19. The Nokia has a few more features but the Samsung is lighter. Hope that helps


I have an old Nokia but I think it would cost £15 to unlock it... that's London prices of course, can't get it done in my village! (Perhaps someone will come on and say it's easy to do yourself?)


----------



## cisamcgu (3 Mar 2015)

I have many old phones, but find that the battery life is pretty rubbish - I'll have a look tonight and see what I have. You are welcome to any of them.


----------



## albion (3 Mar 2015)

I have a couple of those Nokia ones in a box so I don't mind sending one.
I'll try and find a spare battery too(which wont be great as it was an ebay one) but hopefully you have a spare also?

They might be unlocked but I will need to check that too. I have a slight feeling a free unlock only worked on one of the 2.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2015)

A bit of a long shot, but have you tried calling the phone? You might be lucky and have it answered by somebody honest!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> A bit of a long shot, but have you tried calling the phone? You might be lucky and have it answered by somebody honest!


Yep we did repeatedly but no-one answered. After the 2nd day of trying I have up.

His sim card is virgin media of that helps. 

We don't have any spare batteries because we had had this phone from new and the battery life was excellent, mainly because he only really uses it for the odd text message and to ring me at lunch time, btuy charging it every night is not a problem. We just need something to get us by for a free months until life is clearer on what is happening with me, my back, my paralysis and everything else. At the moment our looks like we may end up having to move house to a bungalow etc but we will see.


----------



## albion (3 Mar 2015)

Not the greatest of news.
I've now dug out the Nokia phones and tried to charge the total 2 batteries I found, but with with no luck so far. (just maybe warming them helps)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Mar 2015)

thanks....we can see what others find or yours do overnight on charge. sometimes a deep charge is needed. We are still hoping ours will turn up because everything is pointing to no-one having lifted it, but the battery will be dead by now - it is nearly a week since it was left on the train and it wasn't fully charged then! Lost Property only get deliveries once a week on a Thursday so we missed the last one!


----------



## albion (3 Mar 2015)

I recall looking at the NiMH batteries hoping they might be 3 of AAA inside but no, they must be 1mm smaller in diameter and maybe even square.
I can get 3 AAA in and close the battery hatch so if the right charging bar does not start ticking, later I might pull apart on battery and use the 3 prong tab to solder in some AAA. Old tech NiMh stuff is safe to play with.

As a betting man, I'd say the many hapless 3rd party batteries on the market use a far smaller low capacity AAAA inside. I've twice bought batteries for these and twice got a hapless replacement.


----------



## Stu Smith (3 Mar 2015)

I have good hardly used Nokia in my drawer at work with a good battery.
Back in work next Tuesday you are welcome to have it if nothing turns up beforehand..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Mar 2015)

Stu Smith said:


> I have good hardly used Nokia in my drawer at work with a good battery.
> Back in work next Tuesday you are welcome to have it if nothing turns up beforehand..


that sounds brilliant thank you


----------



## albion (3 Mar 2015)

That sounds better. That batteries are worth more than the phone. (seems each of the 3 inside is 35x15x8 mm square).


----------



## Turbo Rider (3 Mar 2015)

If nothing else crops up then I have a Samsung D600 and charger I could pop in the post for you. The battery is in reasonable shape and should last a good few days with minimal use. It's tri-band as well, I think, so it may not need unlocking...runs a bit slow or I'd still be using it, but perfectly workable...


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2015)

Nokia 3310 if still wanted.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Nokia 3310 if still wanted.


Oooo
What's it battery life like please? Can it last on standby through a day? That's really our only requirement.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2015)

Presumably you have no SIM card, so is the idea to buy a pay as you go one?

If so, there are different sizes.

It is likely the phones you are being offered take the older, bigger type.

No problem, so long as you can get a new one to fit.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...%2Fwhat-type-of-sim-card-do-i-have%2F;321;266


----------



## cisamcgu (4 Mar 2015)

Sorry, I checked and I don't have a working phone with a working charger


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I have these 2 old Nokia phones they take the older big pin charge lead so I can't charge them but pm me and I will get them en route


----------



## Turbo Rider (4 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3569446, member: 9609"]Just bought one of these from Sainsburys last week £9 inc sim not only that they have an offer on where you get 10p per litre of your next fill - filled van + 25 litre can (82 litres all told) so a saving of £8.20, therefor phone cost 80p - these things make me happy 
Phones been on standby for 12 days and battery still fully charged, my old phone was lasting less than a day on standby.[/QUOTE]

It is a great little phone. Got mine after my old Blackberry packed in and was so astounded by the battery life that I've never had an interest in going back to smartphones. Other half has an Iphone 6 & has to charge it every day. If she uses it too much, she's out of power before she gets home from work. Says she needs the internet on her phone though. I used to try and pick her up on this, but heck, ya know...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Presumably you have no SIM card, so is the idea to buy a pay as you go one?
> 
> If so, there are different sizes.
> 
> ...


we have a contract sim and they have already said they will send a new one with the old number to us without issue. Virgin Media had a really good offer on, £7.99 per month for 1000 minutes and unlimited text messages. he doesn't use data so there was no need for any...


----------



## AndyRM (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Oooo
> What's it battery life like please? Can it last on standby through a day? That's really our only requirement.



You'll get a month out a 3310 battery! Plus they are indestructible (I chucked one off a 13 storey building, causing a massive crater and damaging the foundations). Even the police use them.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Mar 2015)

I'll bow out - mine is much cr*ppier than those mentioned and I haven't been able to test the battery as I can't find the charger! Looks like you have a bit of choice here already, good luck!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> You'll get a month out a 3310 battery! Plus they are indestructible (I chucked one off a 13 storey building, causing a massive crater and damaging the foundations). Even the police use them.


I'm pretty certain it was a 3310 we have had from new for all these years!


----------



## AndyRM (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm pretty certain it was a 3310 we have had from new for all these years!



My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Mar 2015)

If you dont get sorted i have a samsung wave y , runs on the bada OS and uses a micro usb to charge .It belonged to mrs ck but as she needs a hearing aid she ended up with a doro VERY LOUD ringtone thing .
Has a giff gaff sim in and she used a ee one so i assume its unlocked .
It is white , below is some info...........


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Mar 2015)

I've got a PAYG Sony phone with charger if needed. Haven't used it in years, but it still works. It's on 3 and probably locked, but it's available.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

@biggs682 is sending me 2 that he doesn't have a charger for, for us to test out. I'll get back to you all if they are not of any use.
Many thanks for all the kind offers.
SNSSO


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

I just wanted to say a big thank you to @biggs682 who posted me 2 phones. Both have charged up and 1 is working brilliantly with our new sim card in it! It didn't even need unlocking. It had not been running for 36hrs and still reports a full battery. We'll run till it dies to allow it to calibrate itself but it seems we have a fully functioning phone.
So THANK YOU very much. It is very much appreciated.

And to everyone else who offered, thank you. SNSSO


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn and a big thanks for forwarding the pictures on the phone totally forgot about them


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

biggs682 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn and a big thanks for forwarding the pictures on the phone totally forgot about them


I'll check the other phone as well tomorrow, assuming it has a camera that is!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'll check the other phone as well tomorrow, assuming it has a camera that is!


dont think it has but ok thanks


----------

